# fruit fly emergency (syracuse)



## jchollenb (Mar 30, 2010)

Im Desperately In Need Of Some Producing Cultures, 6 Or So, Preferebly Melanogaster. All My Cultures Crashed Due To Heat And I Have Quite A Few Very Hungry Frogs. Willing To Drive Up To 2 Hours. Please Let Me Know If You Can Help. TY


----------



## jchollenb (Mar 30, 2010)

coNtact By Text Or Call 12398234199 Name Is Joe. TY


----------



## RobR (Dec 24, 2011)

I've got bean beetles, confused flour beetle larvae, a Ton of springs, ISPs and can spare a few cultures of melanos and a hydei.
I can't do six fly cultures but I'll do all I can. Text sent


----------

